# fitting side locker



## centrefire (Apr 23, 2007)

I have a 04 Rimor Superbrig and I want to fit a an additional external door to gain access to a rear under seat storage box. I feel access would be handy for the storage of hoses and tools. I am considering a Thetford Cassett door which would blend in well with my existing lockers and would be waterproof. Has anyone considered such a project and I would appreciate any views before i buy a new blade for the Jig saw. 

Thanks


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Been there done that .. 

You get the door frame from CAK TANKS. They have a few different sizes.
http://www.caktanks.co.uk/

The panel that you cut out becomes the inside of the door frame, so everything matches on the van.. I wasn't brave enough to do it myself, so had it done by Dave Newall up in Telford.. It was his first one as well !! BUT it was done, looks and works a treat..

Here it is after fitting, looks the same as the original on the opposite side..


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

We measure 3 to 4 times and drill 3mm pilot holes just in case first then when happy go for the cut out.Ive even used masking tape to show customers how big the locker will be.Also make sure you use a good quality sealant.Just a little note dont use a spirit level to mark the lines as your motorhome normally isnt level its ok to use the straight edge to draw but i have seen somebody using a spirit level to do the same job cut the hole then stood back to inspect the hole and yes it didnt follow the trim line that he wanted,luckily for him he could go to the next size door and didnt make the same mistake when fitting that one.
Kev


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Not quite a side locker, more an underfloor pull out drawer - but you may find this thread of some use;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-85120-.html


----------

